# Safari/Mail se ferment immédiatement !



## MdamChoco (8 Juin 2014)

Bonjour 
Merci d'avance si vous prenez le temps de lire mon message !

Donc voilà, depuis quelques jours, quand j'essaie de démarrer Safari ou mail, une page blanche s'ouvre mais elle se referme immédiatement 
Du coup j'utilise chrome, mais j'aimerais beaucoup, si possible, pouvoir réutiliser Safari sans réstaurer mon iPad 

Je pense que j'avais déjà eu quelque chose de ce genre en changeant l'heure de mon iPad une fois, mais là il est à l'heure et à la bonne date.. 

J'ai déjà essayé d'effacer historique/cache/cookies, de désactiver la synchronisation des signets (iCoud) .. Rien ne fonctionne

Si vous avez une idée pour résoudre mon soucis, je vous ferai plein de bisous :3

Merci ! :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Ferme les applications (appuyer 2 fois sur le bouton Home puis faire glisser vers le haut la fenêtre de l'application) et relance-les.


----------

